# Update on Heiji



## JBroida (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey guys, i just wanted to let you know we posted an update on Nakaya Heiji on our website... you can check it out here:
Support Nakaya Heiji -UPDATE


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Jon. 
5000 is a lot of money, and I hope it helps them back on their feet. 

He should offer a special collecter edition and presell them  The disaster is over, and he needs to focus on bizznizz and the future


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 16, 2011)

The disaster is not over at all. There was a 7.0 earthquake on Monday and all kind of other aftershock quakes.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 19, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> The disaster is not over at all. There was a 7.0 earthquake on Monday and all kind of other aftershock quakes.


 

Here's a quick update on Nakaya Heiji... we received an e-mail from him yesterday and wanted to pass on part of it to you guys
New blog post- A Message From Nakaya Heiji


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update. They still have a ways to go, but it's good to see they're working on getting their lives back to some kind of working order.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 18, 2011)

Any news with the Heiji clan? I hope all is well.


----------



## JBroida (May 18, 2011)

yeah... some knives soon 

Heiji is back to knife making at least part time... the rest of the time he and his son are spending fixing up their place. He sent pictures of a wall that has HUGE cracks in it. All of the money we sent over is being used for construction, putting their place back together.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 18, 2011)

Nice.

Im glad Heiji and his family is ok.


----------



## JBroida (May 18, 2011)

me too


----------



## Mattias504 (May 18, 2011)

Cool. Good to know. Thanks, Jon.


----------



## tk59 (May 18, 2011)

Maybe this belongs somewhere else but has he replaced/fixed all of his equipment yet?


----------



## JBroida (May 18, 2011)

he has working equipment right now, but still some things need repair. Anyways, as i said before, he's back to functionally making knives, though at a slightly slower rate as he has to work on construction too. Anyways, we've got some heiji knives in the mail to us already


----------



## Mattias504 (May 18, 2011)

Oh snap. What? When? Where?


----------

